# 30 Gallon Tall tank (24" high)



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

It's been a decade since I ran a salt water tank... Recently I tore down this tank (angels werent breeding anyways) and I'd like to set up a SW tank. There are so many new things on the market and I'm not wanting to buy something that doesn't work well. I need advice pls. Filter; I don't want to drill holes but I see that you can buy sump systems that can be used without drilling holes in the tank. Are any of them worth the money or should I just get an Eheim canister? Has anyone tried the Eheim wet/dry canister filter?

Lights: since the tank is 24" tall what sort of lights should I purchase? I'd like this to eventually be a nano reef tank but I don't like the thought of needing chillers because the light runs too hot. Can anyone offer me some suggestions please?


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Led's I guess to penetrate the deep tank. Some people are recently selling their AI Sols.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you can go without sump, but 24H with 12D will be the worst tank for landscaping and maintenance. Just IMO

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I know it was a pain as a freshwater tank but it's what I've got... I'm more concerned about proper lighting...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

sig said:


> you can go without sump, but 24H with 12D will be the worst tank for landscaping and maintenance. Just IMO


ouch!
I have this tank and am absolutely in love with it. I have a 24" vertex strip, which penetrates well all the way down to the substrate, as well as a par38 fixture, I run a vortech mp10 for flow (usually on or near max), use an ac70 for filtration and a modified ac70 as a refugium, and though its a bit late in the game, i've given in to getting a tunze 9002 nano skimmer, as my tank is primarily non-photosynthetic with a high bioload. If I had the room, I would be running a sump, but I don't. If I skip a week of water changes, I begin to see the effects pretty quickly, but if you stay on it, you should be fine.
pictures are crap, because they're from my phone...


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

As someone who owns the exact same tank, I use the 4 bulb Aquatic Life T5HO fixture with Ati and Aquascience bulbs. Works well in that the temperature stays about 78 C with AC these days and without AC goes up to 82 C. I'd avoid Metal Halides unless you keep your AC on all the time as they do heat up the water way more. You could go with DIY LEDs , but I don't have much experience with them. As for nano reef option, the T5HO fixture works really well as I'm able to keep soft corals, LPS corals, Crocea Clam and Long Tentacle Anenome. I don't have SPS but I believe there would be no problems lighting wise in keeping them. 

I don't use a sump, just a HOB skimmer (Esshopps PSK 75H) and an AC 20 for surface agitation and two Koralia powerheads.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for the input! I'm glad that I don't need a sump. It would be great to have one but I don't want to get into drilling the tank or lugging it out to have it done. I am not a DIY kind of girl... I have two questions I'm hoping you can help me with Syed; how strong are the power heads that you're using and where are they located within the tank? Also is it a HOB skimmer that you're using? I heard about possible leakage and as a matter of fact I think that's why ended up tearing down the set up a decade ago... How safe are the HOB skimmers? Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

A good quality HOB skimmer should never be a worry. I've run deltecs and remoras with zero problems. Stay away from coralife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Norman said:


> Thank you for the input! I'm glad that I don't need a sump. It would be great to have one but I don't want to get into drilling the tank or lugging it out to have it done. I am not a DIY kind of girl... I have two questions I'm hoping you can help me with Syed; how strong are the power heads that you're using and where are they located within the tank? Also is it a HOB skimmer that you're using? I heard about possible leakage and as a matter of fact I think that's why ended up tearing down the set up a decade ago... How safe are the HOB skimmers? Thanks everyone for your input!


The power heads are one Koralia 450 and Koralia 240. The 450 are stronger, maybe double the 240. They work well in terms of circulation. If I were you I'd opt for 2 450's. Mine are up top and are facing towards one another on opposite sides right under the water surface. Reason for this is due to my Crocea clam being at the back and my Elegance coral and anemone not liking much flow.

My skimmer is a HOB. Leakage isn't bad as if say the skimmer starts going wild due to too much crap in the water it has a return pipe going to the tank which prevents over flows. Again when "breaking in" the skimmer, this is where you will have to find the right adjustment in keeping the level in the skimmer proper without it going ballistic.

In general HOB skimmers are pretty safe IF you get a good to high quality one. Octupus skimmers, Eshopps, and Deltec, Remora that carmenh listed are great. I also agree to stay away from the Coralife skimmers. Nothing but bad things I've heard about them.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Not to try to sell you on your thread, but I've been running a remora in-sump waiting for a deal on an actual in-sump skimmer. I finally found one, so as soon as I get the remora cleaned up, itll be going up for sale. $125 including bubble trap...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Carmenh I don't know a thing about skimmers and what I need, is there a model # or name that I can google? I might be interested...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ps-acremp/Aqua+C+Remora+Pro-S+Hang-On+Protein+Skimmer.html

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/p...er+for+Aqua+C+Remora+Pro+Protein+Skimmer.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe the "s" is a new model but I'm not sure the differences...they look and sound identical to me...
Mine has the mag 3, not the mj1200. The mag is supposed to be more effective...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Carmenh - I'm just setting up the tank so in no hurry. When it's all cleaned up can you send me a photo please. It's going to be in the living room so I'm hoping it cleans up ok. You don't think it will be too powerful for a 30G tank?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It should clean up to like new condition. IMHO it's one of the more attractive HOB skimmers, simply black and square.
It shouldn't be too powerful, I've used it on a really, really understocked 40g and it was fine. I always got, with this (and any other HOB I've tried) you'll get a wetter skim than a big in-sump skimmer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Oops, sent too soon 
Anyhow, you're likely to get a wetter than drier skim, but theres nothing wrong with that, still gets tons of gunk out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds good! I'll wait for the pics then & start looking for the lights! Thank you also Syed for the very good info!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

teemee said:


> ouch!
> I have this tank and am absolutely in love with it. I have a 24" vertex strip, which penetrates well all the way down to the substrate, as well as a par38 fixture, I run a vortech mp10 for flow (usually on or near max), use an ac70 for filtration and a modified ac70 as a refugium, and though its a bit late in the game, i've given in to getting a tunze 9002 nano skimmer, as my tank is primarily non-photosynthetic with a high bioload. If I had the room, I would be running a sump, but I don't. If I skip a week of water changes, I begin to see the effects pretty quickly, but if you stay on it, you should be fine.
> pictures are crap, because they're from my phone...


Nice tank


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Norman said:


> Sounds good! I'll wait for the pics then & start looking for the lights! Thank you also Syed for the very good info!


No problem. Good luck!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's ready to go...let me know if you're interested...I'm gonna post an ad, too, but I'll def give you first shot at it...











carmenh said:


> Not to try to sell you on your thread, but I've been running a remora in-sump waiting for a deal on an actual in-sump skimmer. I finally found one, so as soon as I get the remora cleaned up, itll be going up for sale. $125 including bubble trap...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Carmenh, you said it runs silently? Does it have an overflow as well?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I would hesitate to say "silent". No skimmer is totally silent, making bubbles makes a bit of noise, but it's just a low hiss, not offensive at all, to me at least.

The Remora Pro doesn't have an overflow, but I've never needed it. It's not temperamental like some skimmers. I've used 4 different HOB's...the Coralife and the SWC both had overflows but when they had a tantrum, the overflows could never keep up enough to prevent a flood  The Remora and Deltec are much more stable and neither has ever required an overflow (though the deltec has one).


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Carmenh, it's a little to early yet for me to be getting it though. My tank isn't even filled yet. I think I need to invest in the lights first and then and then look at skimmers. I figure the lights will run about $400. Maybe if it's still available then but I figure I need at least another month. Sorry. I'm sure it will sell before then...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's all good...let me know when you're ready and we'll see...



Norman said:


> Thanks Carmenh, it's a little to early yet for me to be getting it though. My tank isn't even filled yet. I think I need to invest in the lights first and then and then look at skimmers. I figure the lights will run about $400. Maybe if it's still available then but I figure I need at least another month. Sorry. I'm sure it will sell before then...


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Carmenh I appreciate that. I was looking for lights at BA in Barrie and apparently they have the Aquatic Life fixture in stock for approx $400, is there anyone else that might sell it cheaper?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Maybe try Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics in Milton. He had them on sale a while back, might be able to make a deal. He also gets used stuff from time to time and lets it go cheap...
http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca



Norman said:


> Thanks Carmenh I appreciate that. I was looking for lights at BA in Barrie and apparently they have the Aquatic Life fixture in stock for approx $400, is there anyone else that might sell it cheaper?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.goreef.com/TEK-Light/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Flavio sold me the 24 inch quad T5HO lights for $299.99 if I recall. You can try to work out a deal with him for other used T5HO lights he may have too.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys...which brand name in light fixtures would you recommend? How do the aquatic life light fixtures rate?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Aquatic life fixtures have been great for me. Def prefer to my current LEDs.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Norman said:


> Thanks guys...which brand name in light fixtures would you recommend? How do the aquatic life light fixtures rate?


Depends on how much you are willing to spend.

The best T5HO fixture I have heard of are ATI fixtures. These are followed by TEK fixtures and the other fixtures like Aquatic Life.

Overall Aquatic Life fixture are rated pretty good provided one uses ATI bulbs instead of the stock bulbs they come with. Also have the built in timer feature and moon light LEDs.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Syed... Any idea who sells those other fixtures and how they compare price wise?


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

The places I know of that sell Aquatic Life fixtures and TEK are Advanced Reef Aquatics in Milton and Oakville Reef Gallery who also sell ATI fixtures. Aquatic Kingdom may too but I haven't looked into what fixtures they have there. I've only bought the Aquatic Life fixture and I got a good deal from Advanced Reef Aquatics for it, cheaper than if I went for the same thing from Big Al's. Those are the stores I usually go to. I'm sure you could get these fixtures online like the website sig posted if you look around.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to do some research... The link provided only seems to sell very expensive Vertex lights. 

Another question, what does everyone prefer for substrate? Sand or crushed coral?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Norman said:


> Thanks, I'll have to do some research... The link provided only seems to sell very expensive Vertex lights.
> 
> Another question, what does everyone prefer for substrate? Sand or crushed coral?


Sand if you want to stock a leopard wrasse, crushed coral is okay for other stuff.


----------

